# Modesty Police



## MisterEd (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess we need to have a list of exclusions as far as allowed subject matter for the General Chit-Chat forum. My thread concerning the use of wine in a marijuana water pipe was deleted. I received no notice, warning, or explanation about the removal of said thread. The modesty of our moderators is quite surprising seeing as almost over one third of the U.S. now has legalized marijuana for medical and recreational use. Smoking pot is as culturally acceptable today as drinking alcohol. They are both drugs after all. 
So why the double standard?


----------



## Johnd (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not a moderator, nor can I tell you why it was deleted by them, but pot isn't legal everywhere, just like distilling alcohol isn't, and talk of that isn't allowed either, despite the fact that drinking distilled alcohol is legal. Talking politics is also legal, but frowned upon in this forum, and posts as such have been deleted. Personally, I see consistency, not a double standard. 

I'm sure you can find a forum where people talk about smoking pot, if you are so inclined, and still enjoy your winemaking talk here as well.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2016)

I was the one that deleted your post.

Johnd, thank you! You did a great job listing the exact reasons why. 

I hope that deleting that post did not upset you. It was nothing personal.

Although you may feel that dope is socially acceptable, not every one else might feel the same way. It is not a judgment of any kind. It is simply a matter of there being a proper place for every conversation.


----------



## MisterEd (Nov 20, 2016)

*We are all adults.*

John,

An explanation/notice as to why you deleted my original post would of been considerate on your part. The chit-chat forum is just that: chit-chat. Forum threads are like tv channels- you can always skip over the channel and watch something else. And just because EVERYONE doesn't necessarily have an interest in a specific topic of conversation does not mean the topic should necessarily be viewed as taboo. We are all adults here right?
I personally don't favor forums being moderated for reasons outside personal attacks, profanity or vulgar language. What is objectionable to one is not to the next. So with at least twenty to thirty million Americans recreationally using pot I think it is a bit hyper sensitive to delete threads related to the subject. Wine and pot are like hamburgers and french fries so to speak, although some would cringe at my analogy.
No offense taken BTW.
Peace. Ed

P.S. My comments were not generated while under the influence of THC. (where's that "doobie" emoji when you need it?  )






JohnT said:


> I was the one that deleted your post.
> 
> Johnd, thank you! You did a great job listing the exact reasons why.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 20, 2016)

What about the title of "winemakingtalk" is confusing?


----------



## Julie (Nov 21, 2016)

If the subject is not legal all thru the US we normally will delete it. Especially if the subject matter is not legal in Texas where the server is.


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 21, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> John,
> 
> An explanation/notice as to why you deleted my original post would of been considerate on your part. The chit-chat forum is just that: chit-chat. Forum threads are like tv channels- you can always skip over the channel and watch something else. And just because EVERYONE doesn't necessarily have an interest in a specific topic of conversation does not mean the topic should necessarily be viewed as taboo. We are all adults here right?
> I personally don't favor forums being moderated for reasons outside personal attacks, profanity or vulgar language. What is objectionable to one is not to the next. So with at least twenty to thirty million Americans recreationally using pot I think it is a bit hyper sensitive to delete threads related to the subject. Wine and pot are like hamburgers and french fries so to speak, although some would cringe at my analogy.
> ...


The very first site rule seems to cover it. I imagine you had to accept them when signing up.

1. No posting of inappropriate/immoral/illegal material (if you are unsure of exactly what this means, PM a moderator for clarity), please post in a mature/sensible/respectful manner.


----------



## MisterEd (Nov 21, 2016)

*Forum description.*



Kraffty said:


> What about the title of "winemakingtalk" is confusing?



"Discussion about *anything else* besides wine and wine making."

That is the forum description for the Chit-Chat area. Perhaps I misunderstand the meaning of "anything else."
Peace.
Ed


----------



## MisterEd (Nov 21, 2016)

Redbird1 said:


> The very first site rule seems to cover it. I imagine you had to accept them when signing up.
> 
> 1. No posting of inappropriate/immoral/illegal material (if you are unsure of exactly what this means, PM a moderator for clarity), please post in a mature/sensible/respectful manner.



Discussion of wine in a water pipe could hardly be construed as illegal communications. Our first amendment rights covers that. Classifying it as inappropriate or immoral is a subjective call and ultimately left up to the moderators. Political correctness has permeated our society quite thoroughly. I'll back off as it seems to be getting "under the skin" of some to press the point. 

Peace.
Ed


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 21, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> Political correctness has permeated our society quite thoroughly.



If that ain't the truth.


----------



## jburtner (Nov 21, 2016)

I come here for winemaking talk and appreciate that discussions revolving around eg MJ, distilling spirits, politics, etc are discouraged. There are other places for that kind of thing and it has no bearing at all about how I feel about either MJ or distilling spirits or my political views... It has everything to do with making wine 

The community here is focused on winemaking and that is very much appreciated.

Cheers,
johann


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 21, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> Discussion of wine in a water pipe could hardly be construed as illegal communications. Our first amendment rights covers that. Classifying it as inappropriate or immoral is a subjective call and ultimately left up to the moderators. Political correctness has permeated our society quite thoroughly. I'll back off as it seems to be getting "under the skin" of some to press the point.
> 
> Peace.
> Ed


I imagine there are plenty of less politically correct forums out there if you want to engage in those kinds of discussions. It seems like your entire post would have been better suited for a PM to a moderator, as indicated in the rules. I imagine they are in place to prevent pointless passive-aggressive drama posts like this.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 21, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> I guess we need to have a list of exclusions as far as allowed subject matter for the General Chit-Chat forum. My thread concerning the use of wine in a marijuana water pipe was deleted. I received no notice, warning, or explanation about the removal of said thread. The modesty of our moderators is quite surprising seeing as almost over one third of the U.S. now has legalized marijuana for medical and recreational use. Smoking pot is as culturally acceptable today as drinking alcohol. They are both drugs after all.
> So why the double standard?



Most every licensed driver regularly exceeds the posted speed limits in every state. But until there are no posted speed limits or laws of enforcement, you'll still be eligible to contribute to your state's coffers!!! It's a system that is purposeful and has worked well all the way from the highest governing bodies to the humble family unit... Without our moderators there would be no Wine Making Talk


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 21, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> . Political correctness has permeated our society quite thoroughly.
> Peace.
> Ed


Politically correct - the ultimate oxymoron.


----------



## MisterEd (Nov 24, 2016)

Redbird1;629234I imagine they are in place to prevent pointless passive-aggressive drama posts like this.[/QUOTE said:


> Passive-aggressive?
> The real issue is whether we all have grown a little over sensitive in correctness of speech and subject matter. Chit-chat is just that: chit-chat. Serious discussions about winemaking are properly provided in the other forums. Perhaps there should be a two drink minimum before one wanders into the chit-chat arena. Loosen those inhibitions up a tad perhaps.
> What is interesting is that I have received more than one private message of support from those who are not offended by the original thread I posted. It's only those who take offense with the cannabis issue that prefer to be openly vocal in their opposition.
> Peace.
> Ed


----------



## marino (Nov 25, 2016)

Also: the post WAS about using wine in the water pipe


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2016)

AGAIN let me explain if it is not legal in Texas we cannot discuss it here. The server resides in Texas. If you continue to nic pic on who is for or against this thread, I will just shut it down. Have a nice day.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 25, 2016)

@MisterEd,

I'm on the record as supporting the mods here, and the reason is that they constrain the forum strictly to winemaking. General Chit-Chat is G-rated only. I'm as liberal/progressive as they come, but I'm OK with this approach.

Judging from your Hagans Human Cadaver avatar and your "WinoNudistHippy" UserTitle, you seem like the kind of person who might throw rocks at the beehive now and then. I think is great. But this is their forum and they can manage it the way they see fit. First amendment prohibits actions certain actions by Congress, and so it doesn't really apply here.

I appreciate your posts and I've already learned some things from you so I hope this doesn't discourage you in any way.

Cheers!

Robert


----------



## MisterEd (Nov 27, 2016)

Julie said:


> AGAIN let me explain if it is not legal in Texas we cannot discuss it here. The server resides in Texas. If you continue to nic pic on who is for or against this thread, I will just shut it down. Have a nice day.



If the server is physically located in Austin you'll probably get a pass!!!


----------

